# Mollies and salt



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Do mollies really need some salt in their water? 

I bought some from my local pet shop and they told me that its ok not to put salt, they said that they are used to not having salt I quess because they were born that way....Do you believe I should put some salt? If yes how much? I have plants as well in my tank, wouldn't the salt hurt them?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a friend that keeps them in fresh water with no salt at all. Planted tanks. They always seem very healthy, large, and reproduce well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personal have never used salt in my tanks containing Molly's. Others will say salt is essential for the health & longevity of the Molly.

In the September issue of _Aquarium Fish Magazine_ in the article _Live bearers Deserve Respect_ it says... "Although these fish can live their entire lives in freshwater, an addition of aquarium salt will benefit your mollies in a number of ways: healthier slime coat,full finnage and lower stress levels".


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I couldn't stop the dalmation pair I had from breeding in my soft water planted tank. Interesting factoid; mollies can be aclimated to live in a full salt tank.


----------



## kiboo (Jul 7, 2005)

i was told that putting salt into the tank with fish like guppies and mollies is good for their health. cos salt help to kill bacteria in the tank...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its not the salt that livebearers like or even benefit from but moreso the TDS and hardness of the water. Do a google for "The Great Salt Debate". Lots of useful info on salt and mollies.


----------

